# how much how often



## Max's Best Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

how many times per day do you walk your adorable golden fluffballs, and and for how long each time>?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My pup is 7.5 months old. We go 1x per day, usually for 40 minutes. It is usually off-leash so he puts many more miles than I do. When we have a lot of snow, it is more tedious to walk/run through so I usually only take him for 25-30 minutes. 

If we walk on-leash, we go 1x for about 30 minutes. It is not flat terrain.

I also do training with him 2-3x/day to mentally tire him, if that's possible!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We walk our guys 1x day in the winter (during the week)...usually between 40 - 60 minutes, depending on the weather. On the weekends, they get at least an hour of off leash time and then another 45-60 minute walk in the evening.

My 2 younger guys also attend a 1 hour agility class on Wednesday evenings....that seems to tire them out more than the actual walking.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just 1 time in the evening. We usually go 3 miles and are back home again in 30 minutes to an hour (depends on if we jog or not). My guy is an adult dog though. If you have a puppy I would definitely not push it. 

I think this was our schedule since when he was a pup - 



> 3-4 months -
> Daily, just up the road and back home again.
> 
> 5-8 months -
> ...


We waited until he was officially 2 years old before we started jogging a little. And I saved the uber long walks at the park for when he was 2 (some routes are 6-9 miles long). 

Always on leash. 

We also train in the evenings.


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

The crew get 3 times a day 25-45 minutes off leach in the fields. A couple times a week we go visit our other golden friends in a fenced yard. And 2 times per week we will go on the mountain for a 2 hour hike. 


We get a lot of quiet time in the house, they can play all they want outside. 

I regret not doing more on leach walking but I hate it. They are pretty good at it but not perfect. Also walking 3 dogs on leach at the same time needs a lot of practice


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I walk my dogs several times a day to the back door. From there they are on their own in the fenced in backyard. I know, I'm lazy, but I do a lot of other things with them.


----------

